# 4 new jars, need help identifying one of them



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

traded a few bottles for these 4 jars.
 #1- Ball Special made in U.S.A. , # 310-1 in RB
 # 2 - Pint jar, can't find it in RB 10, is it a wax sealer? The lip is crude and bent, very tick and heavy jar, it is  made in a mold, the bottom has the mold #  M317 and 1460. light green in color, the jar was VERY dirty and needed a good scrubbing.
 # 3 - Erie Lighting , # 942 in RB
 # 4 - Canadian Jewel # 1331 in RB


----------



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

pint jar


----------



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

top view


----------



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

another view


----------



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

bottom


----------



## georgeoj (May 19, 2012)

Number two is a product jar. It was not intended for re-use as a home canning jar and would not be listed in the Red Book.


----------



## deenodean (May 19, 2012)

many thanks georgeoj... it has a nice light green color  and crude applied lip..it will be a nice addition to my jar collection..would it be a cork or a wax sealer?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2012)

I dug dozens as a kid in Massachusetts and always figured they were European, either cork or rolled paper and wax. I never knew for sure so I hope I learn it once and for all. 
 I still have something very similar with what I think may have taken a tin top and wax but I'm not sure of that either.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2012)

1


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 19, 2012)

The jar in the first picture is definitely English. I have no idea how they were closured, but they were made en masse across the pond and shipped over here.

 Cows, your jar is NOT like that... I dug a clear version, with "PATENT" embossed at the heel, and here's what coreya had to say about it then... 

 "The jar looks to be a #2292-3 in red book 9 listed as a pint with unmarked base and pushed up also closure unkown. The fruit jar works indicates a metal lid clear product jar with patentee and maker unknown. Value in book 20-25. "


----------



## madman (May 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> top view


 i dug that same jar 2 weeks ago i wondered what it was???????????


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> The jar in the first picture is definitely English. I have no idea how they were closured, but they were made en masse across the pond and shipped over here.
> 
> ...


It's not that one, at least not as in RB10. Mine doesn't have a ground lip for on thing. Another is (I should have mentioned) marked C . S . & Co LD (Cannington Shaw?) The "o" is underscored and the "D" is smaller and in the L angle. It's got a mold # also. 9297 I think. I'm fairly certain it's UK.


----------



## deenodean (May 20, 2012)

thanks guys for your input...we do find many British bottles here but that was the 1st one I saw.


----------



## bostaurus (May 20, 2012)

The second one looks like a British salt jar   I have tried to find some pictures of some.  
 There were a good many for sale by one seller on British ebay a few months back. 
 Most I have seen look like that and are usually crudely made, with that thick lip.  They probably had a cork and were then that was covered in a waxed paper that was tied off under the lip.  The bottle would protect it from humidity.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2012)

Salt makes a lot of sense. For a while a had thought of a cheap marmalade. I thought there was a discussion here about salts, maybe years back.
THIS was as close as I found quickly.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 With that information, I would agree yours is English...

 I should've attached a picture of mine though, the closure is identical. Strange... Could mine be English? Doesn't look it, but if yours is, mine could be...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2012)

It boggles my mind anyway. Some think that the  word "PATENT" means US, not true. These jars being thick and heavy are consistent with early ABN, mine is for sure and Connors with patent I suspect is also. The tooled lip of the Madman may be a hybrid, I still think in the 1910-20 range in the UK. 
 Early machines were being licensed to or copied by other countries in this time frame after the US went to Owens improved machines. The heavy, thick glass was either for safety of travel or just the old machines that made glass that way. It was a turning point that we may never know the reason but that's my speculation.
 Cannington Shaw I think was around the early teens. 
 Salt was not mined in abundance in the US until around that same time though. Many methods were available but we relied heavily on foreign sources. We certainly had the technology through evaporation and other ways to produce it, but the population grew so fast at the TOC is made it hard to keep up with the demand.
 That was always my thought, what do you say?


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

I can't find one anywhere on Ebay UK, active or completed sales, that gives me doubts as to the oriigin and usage for them...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

I'm 99% sure the jar in question is from the UK, and the fact that it says PATENT, I'm about 75% sure, means it was a generic use jar, not made for any particular company or product. The patent was on the design of the container itself.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2012)

> I can't find one anywhere on Ebay UK, active or completed sales, that gives me doubts as to the oriigin and usage for them...


That doesn't surprise me. HERE is a list just bottle including description on the UK site.
 I have no idea why unless that site automatically eliminates worldwide sales.[8|]


----------



## carobran (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well,I read this late last night,and later last night I was looking through a 2002 edition of AB & GC magazine and what do I see under Fruit Jar Rambles but this jar. According to the article this closure is known as an Easy-Vacuum-closure.

 From the article

 "This is one of a number of packer jars that used the closure patented on July 11, 1893 by Franz Guilleaume and Ewald Golstein,Bonn,Germany. Guilleaume and Golstein had already aquired patents for this closure in Austria-Hungary,Belgium,France,and Germany. The patent is best known to jar collectors because of the EASY VACUUM JAR TRADE VJC CO (monogram) MARK,base embossed PAT. JULY 11 1893 VCJ CO."

 Theres more to the article and I'll read it through good later on to see if theres anymore info that may be of interest.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2012)

Never mind, that was wrong, I'll try again.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When you take the time to eliminate things like snuff, green, amber and codd you can get that down to a few pages... []

 Your also looking in the wrong section, I wouldn't search under "antiques"...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2012)

> Your also looking in the wrong section, I wouldn't search under "antiques"...


That's why I said "never mind".[]


----------



## deenodean (May 21, 2012)

I found one of those ' patent' jars here last year, it is heavily stained.. we do find plenty of TOC British bottles here, perhaps  both jars are from across the pond..thanks for the input guys..


----------

